# Jobs in Thailand for couple



## Claireybell

Hi all, im hoping someone will be able to help!
Last summer I spent 6 wks in Thailand with my boyfriend and absolutely loved it  
The thing is, we wud both love to work in Thailand for a year startin around aug/sep 2012.
I'm a qualified english and french teacher with 3 years experience.
My boyfriend will complete his business degree in May 2012.
Do you think it would be possible to get teaching jobs in the same school/location even though he has no experience in teaching?
Any advice wud be greatly appreciated :/


----------



## joseph44

Claireybell said:


> Hi all, im hoping someone will be able to help!
> Last summer I spent 6 wks in Thailand with my boyfriend and absolutely loved it
> The thing is, we wud both love to work in Thailand for a year startin around aug/sep 2012.
> I'm a qualified english and french teacher with 3 years experience.
> My boyfriend will complete his business degree in May 2012.
> Do you think it would be possible to get teaching jobs in the same school/location even though he has no experience in teaching?
> Any advice wud be greatly appreciated :/


For you, as an experienced female teacher, there will be jobs all over.
For your friend it may be slightly more difficult, although it will be ok having a degree. 

Another issue may be finding a job for the two of you at the same school. Getting employed by one agent is possible, but you might end up at different schools, although in close perimeter.


----------

